# Re-Activting Desiccant Packets



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello all. Getting ready to re-activate some of the Desiccant Packets I have and was wondering.....

Is it best to place them on a cookie sheet, straight on the oven racks, or maybe a bread/cookie cooling rack into the oven as they dry.

I was told by a friend that the microwave is the best way, but we don't have a microwave. It is an electric oven and I was just curious as to if anyone here does this and what way would be best.

They are 16 unit packets and made of cloth. They are nice, fairly new and best of all were free. With the ones I got when I picked up the storage barrels now I have plenty.


So if anyone out there has used these (Engelhard Desiccite 25) and has the best way to do this, please let me know.

Thanks

Joseph


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

I get the stuff in 55gal barrels at work 
I heat in thin layers in a cleap desposible roosting pan at 500 for 2 hours, then let cool Just enugh till I can handle it .
then I put it back in the bags.
I think the oven is better than micro.
We regenerate tons of this stuff everyday at work at 550 and forced air.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

So no need to worry about "scorching" it with the higher temps, just adjust the time limit proportionately?

I figured that after I dried them thoroughly I'd package them into vac-seal bags, them put them into the 2 1/2 gallon pails I have and close them up, that way, I wouldn't have to open a huge lot of them to only get a few when I needed them. 

Would these be acceptable for seed storing assistance as well, or is there a difference in the ones you get for seed storing, I realize it may be overkill, but other than that?


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

If its true Desiccant ,A small clay based (montmorillonite clay) round pellet form usely 'off white' to beige in color It should be good to 850 or higher.

It is fairely safe , Ok to put in land fills ect. Don't breathe the dust if there is any. can dry out mouth nose and lungs.

As for seeds If you want them really dry this will do it ,... I think you may be able to get them too dry? ( I have never stored seeds that way ) I sometimes put seeds in freezer.

There is some silica based ( Silica gel, calcium sulfate,) stuff out there I do not know the safe temp to regen. it.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I use the silica pellets that a small portion turn blue and a small portion turn red [as indicators of their moisture content].

I bake them in a bread pan about 3Inch tall, at 350* for 4 hours.


----------

